# Hymer Spring Rally - Blackpool



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Just wondered if any MHF members were going to the Hymer UK Spring Rally at Blackpool this weekend? :lol: 

Soundman


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Meeeee!

W'll be there if the hurricane subsides.Blue 544 with miniature schnauzer 
dog.Would not miss the jumbo breakfasts up at the site restuarant.Or the 
Saturday evening party.


tony.


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Mmmm.

Didn't know about the breakfasts.

S820-****PT, No dog  

Paul


----------

